# Santa Isabella Tricolor Eggs First Clutch



## Jarhead_2016 (Jan 7, 2010)

Sorry for the messy picture but i have a bad camera oh well tads are developing nicely just found them today looks to be close to 18 eggs give or take one thanks sean im loving my little guys 









what do you all think about dad guarding the eggs hehe he took quite a leap outta my tank at me had to catch him on my shirt
-scotty


----------



## Jarhead_2016 (Jan 7, 2010)

wow first clutch and i have 20/20 tads all were fertilized and about to pop out


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

Fantastic scotty, I hope the best for them! How are tricolors raised as tads?


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Scotty
Most of the 'Epips' guard...very fun to see.

They transport reliably so have a nice pond/ container in there for them.


----------



## Jarhead_2016 (Jan 7, 2010)

yea i noticed the male latched onto me when i opened the tank up and i didnt expect all 20 to develope totally lol
-scotty


----------



## Jarhead_2016 (Jan 7, 2010)

tricolor tads are raised comunally or seperate since i have an extra 20 gallon haning around ill rase communally on marine flake food with color enhancer, white mosquite larvae and tadpoles bites with a moss ball in their tank
-scotty


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Grats! Looking forward to more pics as they develop.


----------



## Eric Walker (Aug 22, 2009)

20 out of 20 . that deserves a woo hoo


----------



## Jarhead_2016 (Jan 7, 2010)

i know that really weirded me out i was expecting like 5 out of 20 for their first clutch hehe nice suprise though
-scotty


----------



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

Congratz!
One thing I learned about my anthonyi....they like to lay their clutches on one of the most visible plants in the tank. I made the mistake of walking in the room and spooking the male while he was transporting one time and 4 tads shot off his back into the substrate. I spent about a half hour trying to find micro sized tads in the substrate. Now every time I see that the clutch is about to hatch I cover that side of tank with a towel so he won't be bothered.

They can be crazy once they start breeding. As soon as the tads are transported they start courting and I usually have a new clutch that night or the next day.


----------



## Jarhead_2016 (Jan 7, 2010)

sweet, but the odd thing about my male first he jumped on my shirt when i opened up the tank and now he just sits there as i push him away with my finger trying to get an accurate count on the eggs hehe btw all have already been transported and are developing nicely. is it common to have a 100% fertilization with SI's?
-scotty


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

For you it is now!


----------



## Jarhead_2016 (Jan 7, 2010)

sorry forgot to post this pic a few days ago this is daddy transporting 17 of the 19 tads the other two fell into the brom they were on and i had to scoop them out still 19/19 though hehe









what do you all think about the new daddy 
oops and here is a pic of the viv


----------



## BR5 (Dec 7, 2009)

Scotty: Are you going to remove the eggs or will you let them develop further in the tank?
Brian


----------



## Jarhead_2016 (Jan 7, 2010)

well currently they are in the little clear tupperware container that you can see the tank stays at 76 during the day and around 70 at night so i might just leave them in there im not sure as of yet but all 19 are doing great
-scotty


----------



## Jarhead_2016 (Jan 7, 2010)

do tricolors like to hide their tads because i had all 19 accounted for this morning and now i can only find 8
-scotty


----------



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

scottydo said:


> sweet, but the odd thing about my male first he jumped on my shirt when i opened up the tank and now he just sits there as i push him away with my finger trying to get an accurate count on the eggs hehe btw all have already been transported and are developing nicely. is it common to have a 100% fertilization with SI's?
> -scotty


My males do not have 100% fertilization....so you are lucky. I always have at least 1-sometimes 7 that are bad.



scottydo said:


> well currently they are in the little clear tupperware container that you can see the tank stays at 76 during the day and around 70 at night so i might just leave them in there im not sure as of yet but all 19 are doing great
> -scotty


I haven't tried to remove any of my clutches but others have told me that they can have a 80%+ chance of going bad when you remove them from the tank.
I just always leave them in. They always develop in the tank for me, the male transports them, and all I have to do is pull the cup of tads and raise them.



scottydo said:


> do tricolors like to hide their tads because i had all 19 accounted for this morning and now i can only find 8
> -scotty


Someone told me that they will try to hide clutches and even tads if you remove eggs often.
I give them only one source of water (no water holding plants at all) to deposit the tads and they are all in there when the male is done.


----------



## Jarhead_2016 (Jan 7, 2010)

hehe well i saw the male transporting tads a few days after the initial drop and i know he dropped them all the first day they hatched lol not i cant even find 8 i can only find 2 wtf and to make matters worse its a 55 gallon tank with a ton of broms and what not
-scotty


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Be careful, many times Epips are armed...like you in your Avatar and when guarding eggs will shoot first and ask "where are the flys" later.


----------



## Jarhead_2016 (Jan 7, 2010)

mark i loved the comment hehe still cant find 18 out of the 20 tads mom and dad hid them well so i dont know what to do if i cant find them i cant feed them
-scotty


----------



## Jarhead_2016 (Jan 7, 2010)

found the frogs too bad they are soo far down in the brom that i would not be able to get to the unless i tear it apart 18 tads are in a 2 foot wide brom and i have to tear my tank apart to get to them wow what a day
-scotty


----------



## Jarhead_2016 (Jan 7, 2010)

so here are the tads soo far out of 20 i only found 7 so daddy hid the rest really well


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

I would not worry about feeding the tads in the tank. between the debris in the water and the drowned fruit flies they should get plenty of food. 

Mine always have tads in the tank some where. My tanks is some what swampish. It has film cannisters, deli cups, condiment cups, etc. It surely does not look nice but there is tads every where.


----------



## Jarhead_2016 (Jan 7, 2010)

hehe i found the little guys oh btw brown tads + brown water = invisible hehe 
-scotty


----------

